# introducing sc??



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I have 2 brood boxes ready to go onto my hives..both are 4.9 wired..should I
1..put the new box on top of the old box and let them move up on their on or..
2... put the new box on the bottom and fume them down and then put a queen excluder on top of the 4.9 box??thanks!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It really doesn't matter to the bees. It's easier to add on the top and easier to check if they've filled it on the top.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

10-4!!


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

also..I have a plastic drone trapping frame in my bottom brood box now..do i need to move it up to the box where the sc is?thanks!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd leave it in the bottom box until you have some brood in the top box. They won't be very willing to rear drones in an empty box. But I would move it up after there is brood in the top box because I don't want to lift the box everytime I need to check the drone brood.


----------

